# Photography...



## Bradchip (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's a place for people to put their latest pics. 

Here's my crap 

Was VERY lucky to get this. I don't think this guy was well at all. Tattered wings, battered body. Probably the only reason he stayed still, but still managed to fly off after I shot him. 







The storm last week...at Scrub Rd Carindale...






Stradbroke Island last weekend...after a day of diving. 






Underwater...






























Spiders...




































And these are my kids


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 26, 2011)

nice work mate!! lovely to see these pictures


----------



## JungleG (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow... Amazing skills mate! If I only I had the experience, the tools (and the subjects) to take pictures half as good as those!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 27, 2011)

Your photos are amazing - as is that bredli!


----------



## alilhayden (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome photos


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 27, 2011)

wow your pretty good with the old camerathe underwater ones are cool as


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent photography, how about some more.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 27, 2011)

brad show them some of the jumping spider ones  
those one's are some of my favourite macro's from you


----------



## Smithers (Feb 27, 2011)

Some great images Bradchip,.... the kids have some amazing colours


----------



## Klaery (Feb 27, 2011)

A long time to go till mine are like yours mate but i'll throw some up. I only just got myself an off camera flash so really looking forward to learning how to use that


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2011)

Bradchip, the best way i've found to photograph flying insects in situ is to catch them and pin them onto a plant.


----------



## James..94 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great Photo's Bradchip


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, Brad, again they're awesome!! The question is, how did you become so good?! Very envious lol 
Love the straddy photos, especially the underwater shots  and Riley is gorgeous  Love your macro shots, too! 

DanielK those are some cool macro shots  I especially love the 3rd one! 

here's a couple of my favourites that I've taken (nothing compared to yours, Brad  )

my first ever lightning shot, which I'm quite happy with 



lightning strike (by me) 21.2.2011 by TroublePython, on Flickr
random caterpillar



caterpillar2 by TroublePython, on Flickr
Gorgeous little RedEyed Green Tree Frog a few nights before the SE Qld floods hit.:?



redeye gtf3 by TroublePython, on Flickr
My bredli girl, Dekoda.



dekoda3 by TroublePython, on Flickr
(this one hasn't been touched up at all! just how I shot it, I'm very very happy with this one  ) Blue bubble from the kids' bubble wand on Christmas day!



bluebubble by TroublePython, on Flickr
Last ever Dump & Burn from an F1/11in Ipswich.



dump n burn 01 by TroublePython, on Flickr
Story Bridge on a Winters' afternoon.



brisbanecity9storybridge by TroublePython, on Flickr
Cactus flower through my neighbours' fence 



cactusflower by TroublePython, on Flickr
Dolphin show at Seaworld  Love this shot



voila! by TroublePython, on Flickr

Look forward to seeing everyone elses photos too!


----------



## edstar (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome pics there!


----------



## Klaery (Feb 27, 2011)

Great pics Trouble  What is that blue bubble??


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of the best photos I have ever seen on here Bradchip!


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2011)

danielk said:


> Great pics Trouble  What is that blue bubble??


 Thank you, Daniel  The blue bubble was just a bubble from my cousins' bubble wands on Christmas day. I was quite surprised of the colour of it, too.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 27, 2011)

here's some of mine.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 27, 2011)

danielk said:


> A long time to go till mine are like yours mate but i'll throw some up. I only just got myself an off camera flash so really looking forward to learning how to use that


 
Great shots- what shutter speed, lens, camera, lighting? Dont mean to be annoying, I'm just about to launch into macro so I'm keen to know


----------



## Klaery (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I use a Nikon D90. It is a great camera but it means I have a max shutter speed of 2hundredths of a second when using flash (this really annoys me and I can't find a way around it). Lens is a Tamron 90mm f2.8 which I think is a fantastic lens for the price. Lighting is the on board flash in the last three and my new sb700 in the first two. I had it on an iso of 100 or 200 for all of those from memory.

I am only a beginner so the only advice I will give is that the sb700 really helps with macro as the tamron is an extending lens when focusing. This means that the on board flash casts shadows on very close subjects.


----------



## Bradchip (Feb 27, 2011)

Daniel. Pics 1 and 5 are the winners for me, although you did manage to catch hoverflies in flight, and that's no small effort. The composition in shot 2 is amazing too! Top work mate 

Tameah, you know I love your stuff, especially the redeye treefrog and your Storey Bridge shot. 

The seaworld shot could EASILY be a postcard shot too, it even has the logo in shot  You should sell it to them 

Jordan...top work. I'm really glad you put some of your stuff up in this thread. Shots 1 and 5 are killer. 

I might be biased though because I like frog shots :/

Daniel, if you ever want to go hunting macro subjects and do some shooting, then let me know. Always keen for it. 

Thanks heaps for the kind words on my stuff everybody. Means a lot to me that people actually enjoy it


----------



## bigfella77 (Feb 27, 2011)

Absoloutely fantastic photos by everyone, hope i can get some of my own up soon.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm liking your crap Bradchip! Some crackers in amongst those!!!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 27, 2011)

You have some tippers there Brad, what editing software are you using and do you remember how long your stradbroke exposure was?

Here's some of my own I've dug up
Martins lookout, Blue Mountains








Caves Beach, Swansea all taken the same morning.


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here are some pics I got of a Burtons Legless Lizard in our driveway tonight, I'm quite pleased with them


----------



## Bradchip (Feb 27, 2011)

Geck82...I'm pretty sure the straddie shot was 25 seconds. I'll have a look and confirm that for you though 

You've got some great shots too. I see you like the water movement thing too! Your first shot is brilliant!

Hydrogoat...that's a nice little legless lizard you've snapped. I'd be stoked with snapping one of these elusive little critters too 



I went out shooting this afternoon with APS user Kristian101. Top bloke too. The sunset was ok. I tried something a little different for it though.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 27, 2011)

I reeeeally like what you have done there Brad. That is a magic shot!

And yeah keen for a shoot anytime. Talk to you soon.


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 27, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> Hydrogoat...that's a nice little legless lizard you've snapped. I'd be stoked with snapping one of these elusive little critters too


 
Are they elusive? He just sat there, I got 15 odd photos of him, very patient little guy. I've never seen a legless lizard, nor read much on them, initially I just guessed that's what he was because I could tell he wasn't a snake. Googling confirmed it 

He was just sitting under my thongs, they were in the driveway after our weekend camping.

Oh wow you guys are in Bris! Do you ever go herping? I'd love to tag along with my little point and shoot


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 28, 2011)

chris, whereabouts in caves beach were you for that running stream spot?


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 28, 2011)

I might add a couple myself


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 28, 2011)

like that death adder shot!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 28, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> You've got some great shots too. I see you like the water movement thing too!


 
Thanks mate, yeah I like long exposures with anything that moves, water, clouds etc.


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Brad,
i really enjoyed shooting with you.
I didnt get many decent ones but i think this one is the best i got..
oh yeah and also what we brought home after doing the "grocery shopping" on sunday lol his name is jasper 
6 week old lab x ridge back.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 28, 2011)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 2, 2011)

*Pretty boy*

This is my bredli "Clayton" .. I need lessons in photography tho'


----------



## kristian101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> This is my bredli "Clayton" .. I need lessons in photography tho'


thats a nice bredli 
what camera do you have?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Kristian
Thanks, he is a sweet boy too.
My camera is just a (cheapie) Canon A460, if i ever manage to take a good shot it is a fluke. 
Jasper is cute 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Bradchip (Mar 3, 2011)

Kristian...some nice work there mate. I like what you did with the sunset, it was similar to what I initially went for too. There's a couple of trees along that road that I'll be going back to for a sunset. 

I can see why you got Jasper now. Damn that's one hell of a cute pup. Both pics definitely show the playful puppy side of him  It's always nice to have a photographic subject like him on hand all the time!


Beautiful little bredli you have there Bredlislave


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool pics love the one of the boats cool


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 3, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> My camera is just a (cheapie) Canon A460, if i ever manage to take a good shot it is a fluke.


 
I have an A480, you can take good shots with them, just fiddle with settings and get the focus right  One thing I've noticed, if you're going to take a pic without flash, put it on a 2sec timer, because the shutter is slower without flash (at least on my camera).


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 3, 2011)

OK thanks Hydro...I wondered what the 2 secs thingy was for


----------



## isaac1992 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

Love that Lacey Isaac. Where was that


----------



## isaac1992 (Mar 3, 2011)

Found him at Numinbah valley when i was working in the area


----------



## kristian101 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> Hi Kristian
> Thanks, he is a sweet boy too.
> My camera is just a (cheapie) Canon A460, if i ever manage to take a good shot it is a fluke.
> Jasper is cute
> ...


you can still get some good shots with a point and shoot just need to do a little reserch and practice 
thanks he is cute but he is a pain in the butt sometimes.



Bradchip said:


> Kristian...some nice work there mate. I like what you did with the sunset, it was similar to what I initially went for too. There's a couple of trees along that road that I'll be going back to for a sunset.
> 
> I can see why you got Jasper now. Damn that's one hell of a cute pup. Both pics definitely show the playful puppy side of him  It's always nice to have a photographic subject like him on hand all the time


 
thanks brad i took a lot of different shot of the same tree but that one just stood out to me, i really like how yours turned out something different but really good.

haha yeah he's really cute but i cant wait untill he loses his pup teeth, goes for the feet everytime have to watch my shoes as well lol
i think he is a good subject for me to work on with my portrait shot's.


----------



## Sutto82 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Brad, nice shots.... which post production software do you use?


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## thetechnician (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! these are some amazing shots everyone's thrown up! what sort of equipment are people using? I have a D90 but stock lense kit (unfortunately not enough funds at present to upgrade, but soon!) I've taken a few with that and have thrown them up below (these are what I'd consider to be some of my better shots - please don't laugh )

To start with some snakes











these were from our trip to Thailand


----------



## vadercat (Mar 5, 2011)

Those photos are great. I love that spider it looks like its wearing a dress very pretty


----------



## kristian101 (Mar 5, 2011)

they are some great shot's technician i really like the one's of the birds.
i use a 500d with standard kit lens 18-55mm f5.6 and 55-250 f5.6,
i also have nd grad filters and extension tubes for macro shots coming from hong kong should be here soon


----------



## thetechnician (Mar 5, 2011)

cool  so do you photoshop heaps or certain camera settings?


----------



## kristian101 (Mar 5, 2011)

i dont do much in photoshop just adjust contrast, saturation and crop the image depending on what i think it needs i might sharpen some images if necessary but i try not to over do it because it is very easy to get carried away and make the picture look fake.

with my camera settings it all depeneds on what im taking shot's of,
e.g night shots i would use shutter mode so i cant use longer shutter,
landscape i would use aperture mode for more depth of field.
it really depends on what you are taking shot's of.


----------



## missnikki (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Brad, Great pics! what sort of camera do you use? I want to get an SLR but not sure what type to get..


----------



## thetechnician (Mar 7, 2011)

missnikki said:


> Hey Brad, Great pics! what sort of camera do you use? I want to get an SLR but not sure what type to get..


 
Type of SLR really depends on your budget... If you have an extra 4-5k lying around that's one thing... if you have $500 that's totally different dude! So how much are you looking at/willing to spend?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are a few i took today and coments on how to improve them would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice Jason. Are they photoshopped in any way? Some of the water in the first two looks fake


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 21, 2011)

There was some editing only the contrast and exposure but the brown bits is actually the water cause we just had a storm so the water was quite dirty.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 21, 2011)

the water looks like fog still awesome though !


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh ok maybe it was the exposure thing because it looks kinda cloudy to me. Beautiful shots though, you've got a nice little piece of heaven wherever that was taken


----------



## Snowman (Mar 21, 2011)

The water doesn't look fake. It just looks like a longer exposure, which is for the motion effect rather than freezing the individual drops etc.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 21, 2011)

my snake, a water fountain at a wedding i was shooting at, a pic of the couple during their first dance, experiment with a purple lightsaber in a dark room with an open shutter, macro of a spider and a lizard at aussie reptile park.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Oh ok maybe it was the exposure thing because it looks kinda cloudy to me. Beautiful shots though, you've got a nice little piece of heaven wherever that was taken



Yeah i shot it at f22 shutter speed of 1.3" to achieve the cloudy water. That was all done with the camera, the only editing that was done was a bit of brightening.

Its an awesome spot. Its actually about just of the f3 freeway.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 21, 2011)

i have always liked longer shutter speeds on waterfalls, they give another world look to the pic!


----------



## josh14 (Mar 21, 2011)

photo from hawaii


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow Josh that looks like it's taken straight from a holiday magazine


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 21, 2011)

probably doesn't count was just mucking around with dads camera:lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 21, 2011)

A very foggy day in the Wentworth falls area on Friday, these are still RAW, I havnt had a chance to tweak them yet.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 23, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> A very foggy day in the Wentworth falls area on Friday, these are still RAW, I havnt had a chance to tweak them yet.



Mate they will look unreal once you edit them.


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2011)

Chris they're great shots. Wanna take me herping up there some time


----------



## Trouble (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a shot I took off the Spit (Gold Coast) Friday night  Quite proud of it.
Bump up this thread.


----------



## Defective (Apr 10, 2011)

heres a couple


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 10, 2011)

Lake Cathie NSW




Coogee NSW


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2011)

View attachment 194815
View attachment 194816
View attachment 194817
View attachment 194818
View attachment 194819


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 4, 2011)

These photos are not new but I have just converted them from raw, all infrared taken with a converted Nikon D50:


----------



## snakes123 (Sep 4, 2011)

ive posed some before


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gammon Ranges Carpet python
Angle headed dragon juv. 

_If they arn't clear they are on my profile
_


----------



## Trouble (Sep 4, 2011)

had my first band/concert shoot last night. pretty happy with the results. great photography everyone  




Larry's gorgeous Bass guitar by TroublePython, on Flickr



Jamming to JP's smooth voice by TroublePython, on Flickr



The Love Jackals at night. by TroublePython, on Flickr



JP, Ash &amp; Larry by TroublePython, on Flickr



Chris slammin' the skins  by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## DomoKu (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the spider with the mohawk!


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

Bradchip, Danielk and Trouble what cameras are you guys using? i want to get into photography but dont exactly know where to start.


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Aoraki by Moonlight





Toyota FT-86 II Concept





Energy Tree





Pacific Lightning

A few shots of mine.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 4, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack - I bought my first DSLR two years ago - a Canon 1000D. I love it, and it's definitely a great beginners' camera. Now, Nikon v Canon is a bit like NSW v Qld or Holden v Ford haha. both have their own qualities, and it just comes down to which one you feel more comfortable using. I'll always recommend Canons though, good price & good quality. Canon lenses are better, yet Nikon have better camera bodies. But in saying that, I've always found Canon easier to use. 

wow DHoffmann, gorgeous shots!! What kit do you use??


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Trouble said:


> wow DHoffmann, gorgeous shots!! What kit do you use??


Thanks. The kit shouldn't matter, it's about being in the right place at the right time. 

Started on Konica Minolta Dynax 7D with kit lenses.

The above were taken with:
Canon 40D
Canon 5D Mk II
Canon 16-35mm f/2.8L 
Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L 
I've also got:
Canon 50mm f/1.4
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2011)

some,



The sky colors by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Into the Light by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Green Algae by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Colourful reflections by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack can't see your pics mate...
oh and Jordan those pics are crazy!!!!!


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

how do i make them show from twitter, not just a link.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2011)

> oh and Jordan those pics are crazy!!!!!


thanks mate!


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

jordan how do i upload them from Flickr? so it shows the photo not a link?


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> jordan how do i upload them from twitter? so it shows the photo not a link?


Hey kawasakie_jack these photo's were uploaded from flickr, I did this by copping and pasting the BBC code, I don't know how you do it from twitter I'm afraid, but you can upload files from your computer by when you reply to a thread you click on manage attatchments, and follow the promps, sorry.


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks trouble  saw one of those for sale, thinking about buying it,

these are a few of my photos and i know they are no where near even close to being as good as yours just thought id upload them,

these are also all taken with a little canon digitital camera not dslr.

Sunset off the Princess Dawn Cruise ship.



138 by JackNash1, on Flickr

Rotorua - New Zealand



218 by JackNash1, on Flickr

Rotorua - New Zealand



224 by JackNash1, on Flickr

New Zealand



244 by JackNash1, on Flickr

Fiordlands - New Zealand



321 by JackNash1, on Flickr

Fiordlands - New Zealand - Seals 



328 by JackNash1, on Flickr

Fiordlands - New Zealand



3332 by JackNash1, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6111405452/
333 by JackNash1, on Flickr

None of these are edited except the last, as you can tell


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2011)

I like that first one Jack!


----------



## Snowman (Sep 4, 2011)

Recent trip to Switzerland and Venice (posted these before).


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> I like that first one Jack!



thanks jordan, all of yours are amazing especialy that first one what do you edit your photos with?


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> thanks jordan, what do you edit your photos with?


photo shop CS5, I don't do much except contrast and a little bit of saturation.


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> photo shop CS5, I don't do much except contrast and a little bit of saturation.



how do you make the foggy effect on the water?


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 4, 2011)

In Jordan's absence, I'll field this one if he doesn't mind. 

Long exposure, is the short answer.

Long answer is that using the aperture (hole that lets light onto the sensor) as small as possible, you can extend the amount of time you keep the shutter open. This in turn captures the world over a longer period of time, which results in streaks of light with cars or foggy effect on water, for instance.
Because you don't freeze the world with a fast shutter speed, you instead 'overlay' each action in the frame. That means that when you shoot water the brightest parts are captured lightly over and over, creating a soft and in this case foggy effect. 
I recommend you to try it out if you get the chance, it's great fun playing around with the effect it has on your images.


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 4, 2011)

oh thanks alot  can you do this with most dslr cameras?


----------



## snakes123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> oh thanks you alot  can you do this with most dslr cameras?



Everyone im pretty sure. You just need a manual setting. You can do it on a few pint and shoots to. But not as long as say my D90 which has a bulb to 30mins, but then you can just get a remote that can go as long as a 99 hour exposure. But m point and shoot only can open for about 2 seconds i think.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 4, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> In Jordan's absence, I'll field this one if he doesn't mind.
> 
> Long exposure, is the short answer.
> 
> ...


thats it! basicaly because the shutter is open for longer everything that moves is "blured" and everything that is still (the foreground which in my case is the rocks,) is sharp, as the other's have said you need low light so sunset is Ideal for this (the longer exposure lets more light into the camera and if I was to do this in dayligh the picture would be over exposed and would be white) you also need a low appeture to obtain a suitible exposure length and low ISO, I normaly aim to get a 25-60 second exposure.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 4, 2011)

Stunning photos guys! 

I'd *love love love* to get back into photography, because its one of the main things I enjoy in life. But with my current ****ty camera, I simply don't even bother to go out and take shots now. I'd quite happily go back to my old camera if I could.


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 6, 2011)

my baby 




058 by JackNash1, on Flickr


----------



## Miss-Mac (Sep 6, 2011)

Not nearly as good as some of the stuff on here but heres a few of mine:

Pelly in Mooloolaba, Owl and Pasific Gulls in Tassie.


Dingo, Giraffe and Koala at Aussie Zoo, 


Green Tree, Emerald Spotted (from home). Freshy and my favourite big boy, Agro!


(I could post sooo many more)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 6, 2011)

Your attachments aren't working miss-mac


----------



## Miss-Mac (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah... I thought that might have happend. Guess I'll have try again with attachments


----------



## Smithers (Sep 6, 2011)

Mixed Bag

View attachment 216889
View attachment 216890
View attachment 216891
View attachment 216892
View attachment 216893
View attachment 216894

View attachment 216895


----------



## Smithers (Sep 12, 2011)

Another


View attachment 217466


----------



## isaac1992 (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 217500
View attachment 217501
View attachment 217502
View attachment 217503
View attachment 217504
View attachment 217505
View attachment 217506


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 12, 2011)

isaac1992 said:


> View attachment 217500
> View attachment 217501
> View attachment 217502
> View attachment 217503
> ...


Attachments no worky. 





Just finished this one, WAY too many hours editing to make up for the mere 3 hours we had to set up, shoot and break the setup down. 
Shot on 5x4 transparency, the space above will contain text, I'm thinking 'The Cake is a Lie'. Meant as a cookbook cover for an assignment.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is one of my shots from the other night.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 12, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Attachments no worky.
> 
> View attachment 217512
> 
> ...



Mate, put this one in for the book book cover assignment - a guaranteed winner! lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 12, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Attachments no worky.
> 
> View attachment 217512
> 
> ...



Are you studying photography? If so... where if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Mate, put this one in for the book book cover assignment - a guaranteed winner! lol


This was my last attempt with food in a studio setting. The head was at least a couple days old by the time I got it on the table, and the stench! I made at least one person vomit that day.






Red-Ink said:


> Are you studying photography? If so... where if you don't mind me asking?


Photography Studies College in Southbank.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 12, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> This was my last attempt with food in a studio setting. The head was at least a couple days old by the time I got it on the table, and the stench! I made at least one person vomit that day.
> View attachment 217546
> 
> 
> Photography Studies College in Southbank.



Good to see that PSC is still using 4x5....

Some old stuff from me


----------



## Gayadari (Sep 12, 2011)

some flowers I have been playing with


View attachment 217583




View attachment 217584



View attachment 217585


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll post a few landscape type pictures, maybe an animal or two

nothing too fancy over overly great quality


View attachment 217600
View attachment 217601
View attachment 217602
View attachment 217603
View attachment 217604
View attachment 217605
View attachment 217606
View attachment 217607


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Good to see that PSC is still using 4x5....
> 
> Some old stuff from me


Great stuff, love the figure at the end of the corridor especially.

You were at PSC yourself? Or just excited about 4x5?


----------



## Mick87 (Sep 12, 2011)

heres 2 of my lil fellas 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres a couple more, more old ones, first is a self portrait. Second is an infrared with channels swapped in CS5:


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Heres a couple more:



I think you forgot to attach them :lol:


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 13, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> I think you forgot to attach them :lol:



Yeah, I hit submit before attaching, haha


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 13, 2011)

DHoffmann said:


> Great stuff, love the figure at the end of the corridor especially.
> 
> You were at PSC yourself? Or just excited about 4x5?



Thanks mate...

Nah... I was at RMIT and did Bsc. Scientific Imaging so I have a lot of love for the 4x5 format.


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 22, 2011)

ill bump the thread up 




hawaii 2 by JackNash1, on Flickr


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 222682
View attachment 222683


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the processing there kawasaki_jack! Excelant mood to the scene!


----------



## DHoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

I both love and loathe this place.


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 23, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> Love the processing there kawasaki_jack! Excelant mood to the scene!



Thanks


----------



## Wookie (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## KyuCop (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems that there is only pro-photographers here ... so some quick shots from this morning from amateur:

View attachment 222910
View attachment 222911
View attachment 222912
View attachment 222913
View attachment 222914
View attachment 222915


Morning was a bit cold and there was some ice on the ground ... you lucky guys there ... downunder


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2011)

KyuCop said:


> Seems that there is only pro-photographers here ... so some quick shots from this morning from amateur:
> 
> View attachment 222910
> View attachment 222911
> ...



Try again - can't see your shots 

I'm about to head to the beach with my ND filters... will see what happens...


----------



## goyathlay2 (Oct 24, 2011)

awesome photos


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 24, 2011)

Some beautiful work here guys; you should look at putting together for a herpers exhibition somewhere, hire a space and hang some shots


----------



## ozstorm (Oct 24, 2011)

A couple of recent shots, taken with a Fujifilm Finepix S1800 (nothing has been edited)

Frangi's





Dragon Fly





Water Dragon, Centenary Lakes





Centenary Lakes, Caboolture





Centenary Lakes, Caboolture





Centenary Lakes, Caboolture


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 24, 2011)

maah I'm bored so here are a few that I have taken




sun-kissed horizen by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




golden beams by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




The space between the rocks by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Colours Before Dusk by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2011)

I hate the fact that I wasn't 16 like you Jordan when good digital cameras were available! I didn't get my first digital camera until 12 years ago!!


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 24, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I hate the fact that I wasn't 16 like you Jordan when good digital cameras were available! I didn't get my first digital camera until 12 years ago!!


Do you need a tissue? here you go..... haha just kidding.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 24, 2011)

Some amazing shots throughout this thread; definitely a lot of talent!

I've always had an interest in photography but never really done any thing about it or bought a serious camera/kit. My previous camera failed on me a little while ago so I've been thinking about what to get next.

So I'm getting a Canon 60D within the next couple of weeks. After a bit of a fiddle and some experience, hopefully I'll be able to add to this thread


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's one I took at Kings Billabong:


----------



## ozstorm (Oct 24, 2011)

As stunning as some of these photo's are, personally I think if an photo has to be manipulated to look great then I don't think it was a great picture to start with. Not having a go at those who do manipulate pics, just IMO


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 24, 2011)

Which photos are manipulated.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2011)

ozstorm said:


> As stunning as some of these photo's are, personally I think if an photo has to be manipulated to look great then I don't think it was a great picture to start with. Not having a go at those who do manipulate pics, just IMO



I do 100% agree with you - manipulation of photos is a big no no... I've made it the exception instead of the rule to manipulate photos. 

However - bare this in mind - the eye and the camera are completely different. While every intent is to make a picture look as the eye could see it, sometimes this isn't possible. 

Manipulation (via photoshop etc) of photos is an art form in itself. Although I don't like seeing photos on sites like Redbubble where people see a photo then comment - "Nice shot" when the shot isn't a nice shot but more a "Nice manipulation".

Paul Davis | RedBubble (most photos there are not manipulated in any way shape or form).


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 24, 2011)

Impressive portfolio, Paul!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it depends on what you mean by manipulation. Converting from RAW changes the photo straight away, no way around that when you shoot raw. Converting to B&W is the only way to do B&W on a digital camera when you shoot RAW. As for contrast and colour/tone adjustments, photos have always been manipulated for perfect contrast/colour/tone, it was done at the printing stage in the darkroom, now it is done with a PC program.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2011)

Unedited - Shingle Creek - the reason the water looks as it does is because the shutter on the camera was open for 15 seconds - it takes all that light for 15 seconds and records it!







Compared with this - absolutely NO editing of the photo - but because it's 3 or 4 photos they all need to be stitched together to give this panorama shot.






This compared to:






Not a single bit of photoshop in that at all - it's exactly as the eye would see it in that very tunnel 






The one above has some darkening for the silhouette to work properly - otherwise that was pretty much as is - it was during the dust storms a couple of years back. 

See - these are all pretty much unedited... As is!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 24, 2011)

I think we have it pretty good these days as far as digital cameras go. When you had to shoot on film you didn't have a memory card full of shots to choose from and photos rarely came out perfect first printing. I have been in a darkroom since I could walk just about as my father is a photographer and it is a lot of stuffing around sometimes. These days, people with a point and shoot and minimal photography knowledge can pull off a lot of pretty good shots. The real art is in the composition and no amount of post processing will make a badly composed or uninteresting photo look good. If you don't have a well composed photo to start with, or you have no idea how to crop to make the composition interesting you will never have a good photo edited or not. I do agree with Paul on the redbubble thing though, so many photos get applauded for being fantastic shots when they are so obviously manipulated it isn't funny.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok so what do you call manipulation? The only thing I do on photoshop is saturation and contrasting..... the water looks like that because of the long exposure that paul has just explained... no photoshop to make the water look like that.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know if that was aimed at me Jordan but I call manipulating adding layers, changing colours, using the clone tool etc. All of which can have their place, for example, in portraiture, instead of using a soft focus filter you can add a Gaussian blur duplicate layer as an overlay and it give the same soft effect. Or if an otherwise good photo is a little flat but contrast adjustment would add too much noise you can add an overlay of the same image at 50% saturation, something you wouldn't need to do with a film shot because film doesn't have the noise issues digital does.


----------



## KyuCop (Oct 25, 2011)

Trying again:
Seems that there is only pro-photographers here ... so some quick shots from yesterday morning from amateur:
Morning was a bit cold and there was some ice on the ground ... you lucky guys there ... downunder 































rgds
Ari


----------



## ozstorm (Oct 25, 2011)

Just to clarify, by "manipulation" I am referring to using photoshop etc to modify/brighten colours (so an object looks better/brighter), alter what is in the image, reduce or remove objects you don't like (I am not including minor photo shopping or long exposures)
As an example, magazines and portrait places. A person gets photo's taken, they are then "manipulated" to make said person look beautiful/thin/longer, fuller hair etc. You are who you are and changing what you look like in a photo isn't going to change what you look like in real life


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

Tried this the other night.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 25, 2011)

ozstorm said:


> Just to clarify, by "manipulation" I am referring to using photoshop etc to modify/brighten colours (so an object looks better/brighter), alter what is in the image, reduce or remove objects you don't like (I am not including minor photo shopping or long exposures)
> As an example, magazines and portrait places. A person gets photo's taken, they are then "manipulated" to make said person look beautiful/thin/longer, fuller hair etc. You are who you are and changing what you look like in a photo isn't going to change what you look like in real life



So, which of these photos do you feel has been manipulated as that is what you said in your first post.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 25, 2011)

GREAT shot Nadzzz!!


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, i should stop been lazy and post other stuff i have done..




LX5 In The Backyard  by Nath Photography, on Flickr


----------



## saximus (Oct 25, 2011)

Nadzzz that one with the sparks is awesome. What is it actually a pic of?


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, its steel wool in a cheap wire whisk. You can get the super fine grade steel wool they use for wood working and it burns and sparks when you spin it. So the whisk is just to hold it and then a dog lead to spin haha, and 30 sec exposure.

The colours have been edited ( original is orange)


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 25, 2011)

Nadzz that is an amazing shot! great comp!


----------



## ozstorm (Oct 25, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> So, which of these photos do you feel has been manipulated as that is what you said in your first post.



I never said any pics here were manipulated (although some have admitted they do manipulate their pics), just stated that IMO a photo shouldn't have to be manipulated to make it a great photo. The pics I posted were just point, shoot, ,download, post. With the exception of the night shots which had longer exposure.

If you really want an example:



Nadzzz said:


> The colours have been edited ( original is orange)



The colour looks great and obviously makes the photo "pop" more then the original colour did (just using this as an example Nadzzz, are you able to post the original pic ?)


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2011)

A few pics I have taken over the year that I really like ....


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it wasnt bad out of the camera like this, but i have done a few different ones and wanted to change the look a bit on this one.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic shots as always, Brett.

Did you use the 'miniature' mode on that last shot with the boats?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Oct 25, 2011)

I dream of taking photos like these - envious of your skills. I would love to have a poster of the Stradbroke Island photo to stare at when I needed a happy place


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 25, 2011)

great photos guys


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2011)

You're a pretty talented bunch! Some of the photos here are incredible! I'm envious!


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Fantastic shots as always, Brett.
> 
> Did you use the 'miniature' mode on that last shot with the boats?



Nope was just a normal 15-55mm lens from memory , I just gave it a little tweak in PS to try and make some "tilt shift" type shot as I can't afford the proper lens lol 
I have a fair few shot like them that look like little models or miniature etc , its pretty good if you use the right type of shot.



Kawasaki_Jack said:


> Yeah he did, just answering in Bretts absence



Wrong ....


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 25, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Wrong ....



oops sorry just looked like miniature mode had been used :/


----------



## slim6y (Oct 25, 2011)

I did some light painting once - short lived hobby of mine when I found out I wasn't overly good at it because I lacked creativity... but this was what came of it anyway (Nadzzz photos made me think of it and it's something completely different)







Staying with completely different - using an Olympus point and shoot (from around early 2001) I took this photo of my brother under a streetlamp on an 8 second exposure (no one can tell you that a point and shoot doesn't take creative shots).






Also from the 'creative' boundaries - an oldie but a goodie... M&Ms in water... Yep - that's all it is!!!






And finally from the night files - with a Tim Burtonesque feel to it (so it was told on Redbubble) - the sugar mill at Gordonvale - only a few metres from where the cane toad was released!






Oh, BTW, those photoshop enthusiasts... This has absolutely NONE of that - even the light painting is as is!!! There was no need to change a thing in any of these photos


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

Im not going to touch the photoshop debate, I think both ways have there place and its a personal thing. 
I take some shots with the purpose to photoshop and other photos dont need it.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 25, 2011)

Slim - awesome photos, mate!! I love the sugar mill shot  
Nadzzz - Awesome shot! I love how the sparks look like that after long exposure.
Dickyknee - Great work  I really love the shot where you're looking through the old piping? through to the ocean  

Some of my latest shots  




Popper explosion by TroublePython, on Flickr



Pictures in the sand by TroublePython, on Flickr



Vampire candle light dinner by TroublePython, on Flickr



Sequins of Life. by TroublePython, on Flickr

and a couple of shots from the V8s at the Gold Coast 600 on the weekend. (my first go at panning with V8s. these were not touched up in photoshop at all as they were shot in JPEG)




Porches  by TroublePython, on Flickr



Vodafone Racing - Lowndes by TroublePython, on Flickr



Little bit of a nudge by TroublePython, on Flickr



Fujitsu boys  by TroublePython, on Flickr



Vodafone Racing - Whincup  by TroublePython, on Flickr



Maloo Ute  by TroublePython, on Flickr



Maloo Ute by TroublePython, on Flickr



Muscle Mustang  by TroublePython, on Flickr



Awesome muscle car by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow trouble i like that one of yours with the stick scraping along the sand


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 25, 2011)

^^agreed


----------



## Trouble (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, that was going to be one of my entries into the Canon EOS Photo5 competition, but I chose another shot instead. It was a very close call though. My cousin has an amazing imagination to help me see different images. He helped come up with the idea of that shot


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 26, 2011)

could you post the one you entered?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 26, 2011)

Make a wish by TroublePython, on Flickr

My two youngest cousins blowing powder into the wind. I entered it because of the colours, it stands out a bit more. The brief was 'powder' so you had to use the powder in the box to make a creative image.


----------



## Nadzzz (Oct 28, 2011)

Keep this thread going.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 28, 2011)

Two more
unfortunately I reckon the sun in the first one is a bit too overpowering so heres to the people who don't agree with photoshop, without it I couldn't have even got it to this stage, So What were my problems? the sun was No1 behinde the rocks so I knew that they would turn out black if I made them my subject like I normaly do so instead I deceded put them in the backround and make the water flow and sand my subjet, I then on photoshop had adjust them a little on photoshop to get them to make them look more even, but realy that wasn't exactly enough... What I should have realy done is taken two exposures and blended them together.... but we live and learn.




A Powerful Sun by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

And another one




But still I stand by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 29, 2011)

nice shots jordan! here are a few i took the other weekend.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the second one Jason! The black and white realy suits it!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks mate it was originally colour but i thought it would look better black and white.


----------



## feathergrass (Nov 2, 2011)

great photos!


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 224295
View attachment 224296
View attachment 224297
View attachment 224298
View attachment 224299
View attachment 224300
View attachment 224301
View attachment 224302
View attachment 224303
Here's a few from my collection this year  (edit: aww they didn't come up as thumbnails)


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 3, 2011)

My big guy doin some Blue Steel


----------



## galeru (Nov 3, 2011)

wow bradchip your good please send out some more pics.


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 11, 2011)

This thread rules. I'm blown away by some of the talent here. Some amazing up and coming younger photographers too 

Here's a few of my latest. I've been a little slack of late because of the impending child, but still trying to get a bit done here and there.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 11, 2011)

Stunning photos bradchip! Love the insects and arachnids in particular.. Macro photography has always fascinated me


----------



## xJACKx (Nov 19, 2011)

great photos guys, this is a great thread so lets keep it going


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 19, 2011)

Brilliant stuff bradchip. Really classy.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2011)

Just took this shot (about a couple of hours ago) testing an 'IR Filter' - it's not a real IR Filter because I believe the camera filters out the largest proportion of IR, therefore this is more a 'coloured' filter than anything. I'm all about experimentation with new 'things' lately. So here's one of the outcomes


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 24, 2011)

Some recent photo's Seen some amazing sunrises/sunsets recently!




Passing By by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Morning Delight!! by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Fire in the Sky by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Calm by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Glory by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 24, 2011)

I love 'fire in the sky' the water looks a bit like an oil painting.

A couple of recent shots:

From a 50's style diner opening that I photographed a few weekends ago-









If you're ever in Laidley the food is great and the owners are lovely.

And a snakey one:


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jordan your getting better every shot. You still need to come down so we can shoot together sometime.

Here are afew of my more recent ones. I havnt been really serious latley, but i want to get back to it and start printing.


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 28, 2011)

A few taken recently


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 28, 2011)

Nowhere as good as alot of the photos on this thread - but I keep practising ( when I have time ).
We dont get that many good sunsets around here...so I have to take what I can get...


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 29, 2011)

Some really great pics in this thread - keep them coming!!

Just got my Canon 60D a few days ago and did a short visit at Featherdale Wildlife Park.





















All were taken with the 18-135mm kit lens. Any/all constructive criticism welcome


----------



## slim6y (Dec 29, 2011)

A couple from my journey around the South Island - I'm compiling a bit of a video log of the journey. But my mobile internet is not what you'd call the best, so it's taking me forever to load pictures.





















I'll post the whole photo/video trip from Youtube when I get back home... Too many photos to put on APS 






I spent 5 days with this ship wreck, I did get a couple of better ones, but until I get home to fix it up a bit, this one will do


----------



## Marlinman (Dec 29, 2011)

Great work


----------



## dadaman (Dec 29, 2011)

My Bredli


----------



## miley_take (Dec 30, 2011)

New DSLR (Nikon D700) and a new lens my boyfriend forked out for (gotta love him!) - Nikkor 105mm Macro

Here are the results!




Snake Eyes by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




Orchid Moments by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




Once Upon a Time by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow those are realy amazing emily! absoulutly stunning!


----------



## Trouble (Jan 1, 2012)

A few different ones of my latest.. Haven't been out much with the camera lately, been caught up in hospital a bit.




Sun setting over suburbia by TroublePython, on Flickr



Sunset on Suburbia by TroublePython, on Flickr



Young Eastern Water Dragon by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Trouble (Jan 2, 2012)

A couple of fire shots I took Monday 1.1.12




The Devil is Furious!  by TroublePython, on Flickr
Can you see _how_ the "Devil" is showing it's fury?!" :lol: 



Fire through the sticks.. by TroublePython, on Flickr



Flying Embers by TroublePython, on Flickr



The ground that glows by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 3, 2012)

Bradchip said:


> Here's a place for people to put their latest pics.
> 
> Here's my crap
> 
> ...



NICE I am truely humbled.... Now to go practice....I wonder if my camera can take shots as good as this or if you are using something beyond my reach.....


----------



## miley_take (Jan 3, 2012)

Kroombit Tops Lookout this last weekend - 




Kroombit Tops Panorama  by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pazzy (Jan 3, 2012)

dreamless creations photography on facebook they are my pics have a look.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 3, 2012)

A few older pics ...




ThirroulBeach by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Opera House  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Baby Pie  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Wasp  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Pygmy Marmiset  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Sydney  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Scribble_pants (Jan 3, 2012)

you guys are all great photographers! can't believe we have SO MANY tallented photographers on this site!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 3, 2012)

My best effort for a while. I love the eye shine.


----------



## hrafna (Jan 3, 2012)

here are a few of my pics, these are just some mucking around pics.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> My best effort for a while. I love the eye shine.
> 
> View attachment 232375



Hey Steve, that's a great shot!

Bats are a hard subject to photograph.... Two main reasons... They're out in low light and they move!!!

Stupid bats.... I tried for years to get the right combination for a flying fox... But unfortunately the comboniation of low light and fast shutter always lent to a noisy photo!

So I often resorted just going to the Kuranda Bat Reach Centre.... The sort of Betty Ford Clinic for bats to get photos - but it meant they weren't flying!!! I managed to capture some pretty small fellows too.... But, never one flying!

Here's the babies...











But like I said - I could never get a good enough shot of them flying!


----------



## Trouble (Jan 4, 2012)

Great photos again, everyone 




Sunrays shining through by TroublePython, on Flickr



Sunrise on a new day by TroublePython, on Flickr



Dicky Beach shipwreck by TroublePython, on Flickr



Cloud texture on the beach by TroublePython, on Flickr


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2012)

Taipan


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

Some more from around NZ:

Karamea






Manapouri






Cape Foulwind (no foul wind on this day though)






You know those pictures where light isn't perfect, but you just take it anyway?






Southland 







White Hill - Mossburn





I'd just like to point out that none of these are photoshopped - there's two with filters, but otherwise, everything here is straight from the camera. I'm not anti-photoshop, I'm just anti changing something that should look a certain way. So, if you were at one of these locations (that weren't filtered) then this is exactly what you'd see.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 10, 2012)

Just playing around with the Tamron 90mm + M(anual) mode & hand held - let me know what you think and where I can improve...
















Got any CC for me, Paul? Would love to hear what you think mate.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 10, 2012)

I think they're great Sam - but don't be afraid to use the presets and a tripod if you want 

PS - a couple more photos from my trip around the South Island:

Lake Te Anau





Lake Te Anau





Also Lake Te Anau (just a different shot of the jetty)





Mount Aspiring National Park





Again, just need to point out these aren't altered (some are filters) - but NZ is just naturally good to look at


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks mate, which presets do you mean? Like the auto modes? If so, I'd rather use the M, Av or Tv modes to help me understand the settings more.

Very nice images by the way, looks like you had a great time and visited some amazing places.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some photos that I have taken with my new camera.
Only on the auto setting. But it's still fun. Only the albino is mine. I just take care of the others.
I hope you like them


----------



## slim6y (Jan 10, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Thanks mate, which presets do you mean? Like the auto modes? If so, I'd rather use the M, Av or Tv modes to help me understand the settings more.
> 
> Very nice images by the way, looks like you had a great time and visited some amazing places.



For macro - use macro mode...

For landscapes, use the landscape mode.

The thing with manual, you may control A and S... but their modes control White balance... oh, god, all the things escape me... But, you get my drift. Manual is good, and serves its purpose... But modes (not Auto) also serve their purpose.

Years ago, people had to play with their settings - not just A and S... But a whole raft of things.... This... Lazy as it seems, has been done for you with the priority modes... Use them - they're ideal for the situation. It doesn't make you less of a photographer because you use a pre-set mode...


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 10, 2012)

Fair enough, thanks for the tips mate


----------



## slim6y (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe - try taking the same photo over and over again to see the differences - a good one would be the nail that you took above (because it's unlikely to move). Use a tripod as well so you get exactly the same photo using a variety of modes - I guess you may have to change the focus.

There'll be subtle differences in each mode... Maybe then you'll see - digital is great for testing photos... God, think of the price I'd have to of paid to get all those photos of the South Island developed... and how many were utter rubbish (well, not many of course... but you know what I mean haha)


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 10, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Thanks mate, which presets do you mean? Like the auto modes? If so, I'd rather use the M, Av or Tv modes to help me understand the settings more.
> 
> Very nice images by the way, looks like you had a great time and visited some amazing places.



Sam , I am by no means a pro and still trying learn macro ... but I can suggest you take the one shot in Auto setting , manual setting , macro settings , then use the Av or Tv settings on the same shot , you soon kinda learn which way is the best to shoot certain things.
The hardest part for me for example : is working out the new shutter speed I will need when I alter the aperture , so I tend to shoot a few then have a look on camera , then try to adjust accordingly , some times I will take 20 odd shots of the same thing till one looks ok.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I guess that makes sense 

Cheers Paul and Brett - I will go back the next chance I get with a tripod, and go through all the different settings then compare.

Thanks again


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 10, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Yeah, I guess that makes sense
> 
> Cheers Paul and Brett - I will go back the next chance I get with a tripod, and go through all the different settings then compare.
> 
> Thanks again



I sold my tripod ( like most things I don't look at for any more than 4 weeks lol ) but I wish I had another one , with the macro lens you really need to be dead still , if I can I will try sittign the camera on a wall or the floor etc so its nice and supported.
Another tip is to use the manual focus , I find it a little trickier but it works well for me in most cases.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha yeah I realised that you need to be really still while I was shooting with the tammy today. I've got a decent tripod + shutter release remote, so I guess I will use them next time...


----------



## slim6y (Jan 10, 2012)

Some things with macro - you can't use a tripod - moving objects for one of course. Like a bee or a flower swaying in the breeze. 

The Sigma has quick focus - which is a manual focus but is so easy to use... Does the Tamron have that too?


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 10, 2012)

This photo isnt mine, but with permision im posting it( Taken by one of my best mates)


----------



## dadaman (Jan 11, 2012)

On a bright sunny day, use the F16 rule. F16, ISO same speed as your shutter. So, if your shutter is 1/200, ISO should be set at 200


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are a few i took with my tamron 90mm on a nikon d90. I used the manual setting but changed my white balance instead of leaving it on auto WB.


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 11, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Manapouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slim6y (Jan 11, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> slim6y said:
> 
> 
> > Manapouri
> ...


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jan 19, 2012)

Went to The Melbourne Museum the other week, the kids, Troy and I had lots of fun.
The day before yesty we were at Eastern Beach, I love my new camera, I look forward to learning more about it.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 234679
View attachment 234685
View attachment 234684
View attachment 234683
View attachment 234682
View attachment 234681
View attachment 234680
View attachment 234676
View attachment 234678
View attachment 234677
View attachment 234686


Bit of a mix


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn I go a way for a while and I miss so much! Some great shots from you all lately! 
recent one from me!



The Tempest by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 20, 2012)

Some great pics there guys ..
Jason that amyae got stuck into that eye mate , one of the best eye licking shots I've seen...

I find bugs tricky to shoot , but have been practicing when I can.
Took these yesterday , hand held , onboard flash and was fairly happy with them.
An ID would be good too ?




Macro  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Macro  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Macro  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 20, 2012)

hey brett do you find you get lens shadows? Beause whenever I shoot with the onboard flash I always get them and they are freakin anoying lol.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 20, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> hey brett do you find you get lens shadows? Beause whenever I shoot with the onboard flash I always get them and they are freakin anoying lol.



The angle of your dangle prevents that....


----------



## smigga (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are a few pics that i took over christmas, new years with my new Nikon D3100. Im still exploring all the settings and what the camera can do  Here are a few of my better efforts.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 20, 2012)

Smithers, that underwater Trevally underwater shot is insane !! Love it


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 20, 2012)

slim6y said:


> The angle of your dangle prevents that....


Seriously I've tried every angle imaginable lol!


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 20, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> hey brett do you find you get lens shadows? Beause whenever I shoot with the onboard flash I always get them and they are freakin anoying lol.



Yep I do get it , and yep it annoys the hell out of me too  
I find if I take a step back or forward and adjust the lens accordingly I can avoid it , but for any thing real close it's hard to avoid it.
Next on my list of new gear is a new flash and I will most likely get a bracket too , I am sure it will improve my pics a fair bit.

Some one on AP sent me this link Jordan , not quite sure what the tube is but I am going to dig around to see if I can find some thing like and see how it goes ..
Help on what camera for super macro etc


----------



## slim6y (Jan 21, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> Seriously I've tried every angle imaginable lol!



You have to be lower than the subject - the flash radiates from above and across the lens. So therefore you need to be at a short (but longer distance than you are) away from the subject. The closer you are the more likely you'll get a lens shadow.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 21, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> hey brett do you find you get lens shadows? Beause whenever I shoot with the onboard flash I always get them and they are freakin anoying lol.



Yup, I've had a few great photos ruined by the lens shadow . Going to invest in a speedlite one day


----------



## Smithers (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 235276
View attachment 235277


Todays gets


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 23, 2012)

not good pics just off my ipod. sorry sideways cant fix.


----------



## Bradchip (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn...I haven't been on here in ages. Preparing for the birth of our little one has sidetracked me from the internet, and photography to an extent. 


Jordan...you're kicking butt mate. Loving the seascape work 

Here's a handful of my recent ones. 






























































ANd now I'm starting to branch out a bit and shoot people too...starting with my niece and nephew. It'll make good practise for when the baby comes along, and I'm even doing a maternity shoot this weekend...hehe. Getting children to do what you want in front of the camera is near impossible. But I really liked these three pics.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 25, 2012)

Some very nice shots there Brad ... I think I stumbled onto your Flickr last night.


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 25, 2012)

great pic gotta get myself a good camera.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a quick snap I got of this little guy. He was found in the house encased in dust so bad we had to cut him out.




Rescue Frog by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 3, 2012)

I just picked up _Australian Wildlife Secrets_ magazine and the are John Cooper's images of "Alpine jewels" - just brilliant photography, have to see it!


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 15, 2012)

*Steve Parish Publishing P/L* is in liquidation. The list of creditors goes over 3 pages and amounts to $2,583,459.43


----------

